# Help please, recommendation needed for a friend



## Rowreach (6 December 2016)

Can anyone recommend someone in or near SW Scotland who deals with problem/project horses/reschooling for sale?  I am too far away to help other than to offer advice over the phone, but really it needs someone good who can go and assess the horse and give her some ideas as to how to proceed.   

Many many thanks in advance


----------



## chillipup (7 December 2016)

I'm not sure whereabouts she actually is but Ffionwinnie may be able to offer some sound advice. She's always come across to me on her posts as pretty knowledgeable and someone who is willing to help if she can.


----------



## Rowreach (7 December 2016)

There's a thought, thank you chillipup


----------



## EventingMum (7 December 2016)

As far as I'm aware that's not Ffionwinnie's area. Chiffy is in that general area so perhaps ask her? It also may help if you could give more details of the area your friend is in - I know people nearer Glasgow but that may well be too far North.


----------



## Rowreach (7 December 2016)

Stranraer direction, so not exactly central!


----------



## Jnhuk (8 December 2016)

JD Horsemanship has moved near to Newcastleton although not sure he does sales livery but he is sound and good with problem horses but always tells it as it is.


----------

